# It's time to...



## bjoleniacz

Hi,
Cum se spun "It's time to" pe romanește?

It's time to go.  E timp de a merge?

Now it's time to eat...Acum e timp să a mânca?

It's time to go home...E ora pentru a merge acasă?

Mulțumesc!


----------



## farscape

Nothing is easy and straight forward in Romanian  more often than not the context makes a big difference - this just to confuse the people who try to learn the language 
Some of the translations may seem unusual for a native speaker but are closer to the original English form to avoid too much confusion.



bjoleniacz said:


> Hi,
> Cum se spun "It's time to" pe romanește? [Cum se spune or Cum să spun... pe româneşte]
> E(ste) timpul să - followed by the verb (but not in its infinitive form as in English!)
> 
> It's time to go.  E timp de a merge?
> E(ste) timpul să plecăm/mergem (pl.) or E(ste) timpul să plec (It's time for me to go; the form with _merg_ sounds odd, less so if used like this 'E timpul să merg acasă'. However a native speaker would use "E timpul să mă duc acasă").
> 
> Now it's time to eat...Acum e timp să a mânca?
> Acum e(ste) timpul să mâncăm (pl.) or mănânc (sg.) - watch for the the conjugation of the verb "a mânca" (to eat): the diacritical signs are placed the right way!
> At home (my home) we use "E(ste) ora mesei" (It's dinner/supper time), where _masă_ is used not for table but for meal. Another form would be "Hai să mâncăm" which implies there's more than one person in the room, but clearly I can find you a context in which "Hai să mănânc" could work  Think of _Hai_ as something like _Let's_...
> 
> 
> It's time to go home...E ora pentru a merge acasă?
> E(ste) timpul să plecăm/mergem acasă
> E ora de plecare acasă (sounds a bit odd to me but I'm using your translation; much better in a generic form w/o the _acasă_)
> E vremea/ora de mers/plecat acasă - _vremea_ makes it sound a bit archaic.
> 
> Mulțumesc!
> Cu plăcere


----------



## hersko1

A venit momentul să... also works depending on the context


----------



## hersko1

bjoleniacz said:


> Hi,
> Cum se spune "It's time to" pe romanește?
> 
> It's time to go.  E timp de a merge?
> 
> Now it's time to eat...Acum e timp să a mânca?
> 
> It's time to go home...E ora pentru a merge acasă?
> 
> Mulțumesc!


----------



## bjoleniacz

farscape said:


> Nothing is easy and straight forward in Romanian  more often than not the context makes a big difference - this just to confuse the people who try to learn the language
> Some of the translations may seem unusual for a native speaker but are closer to the original English form to avoid too much confusion.





hersko1 said:


> A venit momentul să... also works depending on the context




Mulțumesc!!!


----------

